# Kurt Sanderling (1912-2011)



## itywltmt

Kurt Sanderling's obituary:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2011/sep/18/kurt-sanderling-obituary

I cherish his fine recording of Mahler's 9th, with the Berlin Symphony. I didn't realize he found refuge in the Soviet Union from Nazi Germany, and that he led the Leningrad Philharmonic until 1960 - I thought that was solely Mravinsky's gig.

The things you learn when you don't pay attention...


----------



## Delicious Manager

I too was saddened to hear of the death of Kurt Sanderling, but he had a damn good innings! He was an interesting figure in many ways:

- Being a Jew, he had to flee his native Germany in 1936 and settled in Stalin's Soviet Union, where he remained until 1960.
- Alongside Mravinsky, he was co-principal conductor of the great Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra from 1942 until he left the Soviet Union in 1960.
- He became a close friend and confidant of Shostakovich and was one of the best interpreters of his music (his recordings of symphonies 6, 8, 10 and 15 are stunning).
- Sanderling conducted Shostakovich's 15th Symphony more than anyone else on the planet (so far).
- Following the Zhdanov denunciations of Shostakovich and other Soviet composers in 1948, Sanderling conducted Shostakovich's 'rehabilitation' concert in 1949 - a performance of the 5th Symphony.
- On returning to his homeland (which had become 'East Germany' in 1948), he took-over the newly formed (East) Berlin Symphony Orchestra (now known as the Konzerthaus Orchester, not to be confused with another Berlin Symphony Orchestra formed in West Berlin in 1967), the standard of which closely rivalled (and which I prefer) to Karajan's Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.
- He was only the second conductor to perform the reconstructed Mahler 10th Symphony (the performance, among the best ever recorded, is here: 



 )
- As a trusted East German, he was one of the few from that country to be allowed to travel freely and conduct 'western' orchestras.
- Sanderling was one of the very few conductors to formally retire (in 2002), not wishing to bumble around on the podium past what he considered his best.

He was one of the great Mahler conductors, as his performances of the 9th and 10th Symphonies, as well as _Das Lied von der Erde_ testify all too readily. His Beethoven was very fine, as was his Mozart and Shostakovich. I had the immense privilege of working with Sanderling once in the mid-1980s. He was a giant of a man, in terms of stature, grace, intelligence and musicianship.

Sanderling was one of the true 'GREATS', undervalued, no doubt, due to his years behind the 'iron curtain'. Music will be the poorer for his loss. Sleep, well, Kurt.


----------



## FrankieP

I learned of his death through BBC Radio 3 this morning - not the nicest way to wake up! I've spent this evening listening to his recordings: Beethoven 7, then Shostakovich 5, and finally Mahler 9. The Shostakovich is an especially magnificent recording: so personal and the tempi in the last movement are unexpected and amazing. Sanderling has frequently revolutionised the way I hear a certain work - as does his son Thomas Sanderling.
RIP

p.s. Today would have been his 99th birthday, very unfortunate timing


----------



## BalloinMaschera

KS was one of the *very* best, orchestral maestros

His _lied v der erde _recording shows just how good he was, as it is the orchestra that shines, and not the two singers...

I shall listen to his Brahms symphonies later today, in his memory.

Interestingly, his three sons, Thomas, Stefan and Michael, are all conductors, too.


----------



## Sid James

Thanks for posting & telling us,* itywltmt*, I for one wouldn't have found this out otherwise.

I have come across Maestro Sanderling's work on air in the past, but I thought he was no longer with us, being of a generation so far back (eg. born around same time as Karajan, who I think was born in 1908).

I haven't got any recordings by Maestro Sanderling but I will endeavour to listen to some of his work in the next few days on youtube as a form of tribute.

RIP...


----------

